# Zanderkant Schnur



## Ruti Island (18. Oktober 2015)

Nabend Leute,

hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit o.g. Schnur? Würde mich echt mal interessieren ob die was taugt.

Hat für die angegebenen Durchmesser eine ziemlich hohe Tragkraft. Da muss ich direkt an die Berkley Whiplash denken bei der es ähnlich ist, die dann aber real doppelt so dick ist...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Physik kannste nicht überlisten..
Reale 0,20mm sind reale 10 Kilo lineare Tragkraft.......
Alles andere ist Marketing.........


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Wenn ich schon lese: "0.12mm mit 14kg Tragkraft", dann bedarf das keiner weiteren Überlegung


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon lese: "0.12mm mit 14kg Tragkraft", dann bedarf das keiner weiteren Überlegung



Ähm... Die WFT Plasma bietet die gleichen Werte und ist eine Top Schnur - ob die Zanderkant Schnur auch nur annähernd ähnlich gut ist, genauso kontrovers diskutiert wird wie der Zanderkant Stock oder sogar noch besser ist wie andere Geflechtschnüre wird sich zeigen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Die Plasma "bietet" nicht die Werte, die geben halt auch mal solche Werte an..

Siehe Walkos Schnurtest damals, das war mehr als deutlich, neues Material wird immer noch nicht verwendet, ist immer noch das gleiche Dynema...
So dass am Ende bei berührungsfreier Messung unterm Mikroskop halt bei real ca. 0,20mm real ca. 10 kg lineare Tragkraft über bleibt, Schexxx - Physik aber auch....

Dass das aber beileibe nicht die wichtigsten Parameter für eine Schnur sind (Stichworte, Alterung, Abriebfestigkeit etc.) sondern dass diese Werte von der Industrie eben gerne "möglichst positiv" dargestellt werden, weil sich die Käufer gerne davon verführen lassen, ist halt so..

Und dass zudem bei besonders eng geflochtenen Schnüren durch die engere "Knickung" beim flechten genau diese hochwertigen Schnüre gegenüber lockerer geflochtenen "Billigschnüren" in Sachen Knotenfestigkeit nicht so toll abschneiden, da Dynema extrem knickempflindlich ist, muss man nicht wissen - kann man aber drüber nachdenken..


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



> Siehe Walkos Schnurtest damals, das war mehr als deutlich,



Der Beitrag "Geflochtene Schnüre unter der Lupe" ist leider nicht mehr abrufbar, zumindest im Magazin bekomme ich da immer nur eine Fehlermeldung!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Ist (leider) nicht mehr online, hier aber noch einige der Werte:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni-2008/immer-wieder-geflochtene.html


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

@Thomas, danke das du wenigstens ein paar Daten "gerettet" hast!

Auch in dem Zusammenhang interessant, die fast Verdoppelung der Schnurtragkräfte, bei Verwendung von No Knot Verbindungen.
Umso weniger verständlich, dass es immer noch genug Angler mit ihren "Wunderknoten", die teuer erkauften und eigentlich gewünschten Tragkräfte halbieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Umso weniger verständlich, dass es immer noch genug Angler mit ihren "Wunderknoten", die teuer erkauften und eigentlich gewünschten Tragkräfte halbieren!



Ohne den Knoten und dessen Anwendung zu kennen, ist diese Behauptung nicht zu halten. Ob jemand für Geflochtene untaugliche Knoten verwendet, oder schlampig mit NoKnot hantiert, kommt jedoch definitiv auf das Gleiche heraus. |rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



> Ohne den Knoten und dessen Anwendung zu kennen, ist diese Behauptung nicht zu halten.


Ich habe schon mehrere Vergleichsmessungen gesehen, auch in Angelmagazinen.
Da wuden verschiedene Knoten getestet und die ermittelte Tragkraft lag bei höchstens 70% (bei einem Knoten!) in Referenz zum No Knot, in der Regel allerdings bei ca. 50%.
Diese Tests erschienen mir als glaubwürdig!

P.S.: Ich habe nun doch noch den Beitrag "Geflochtene unter der Lupe" gefunden!

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mehrere Vergleichsmessungen gesehen, auch in Angelmagazinen.
> Da wuden verschiedene Knoten getestet und die ermittelte Tragkraft lag bei höchstens 70% (bei einem Knoten!) in Referenz zum No Knot, in der Regel allerdings bei ca. 50%.
> Diese Tests erschienen mir als glaubwürdig!



Noch einmal: Ohne zu wissen welche Knoten wie verwendet wurden, kannst du weder 70 noch 50% als Regel hinstellen. Es gibt Knoten die Richtung 90% bei Geflecht tendieren, die haben mit Knoten für monofile Schnüre aber nur den Ansatz gemeinsam. Schau dir den Grinner an, für Geflecht schlauft man ihn zweimal durch und nimmt mindestens 8 Windungen. Nimmt man den Einfachen bist du bei deinen 50% und sogar darunter.

..und Angelmagazine, habe auch nicht die Wahrheit gelöffelt und völlig andere Interessen, das weißt du selber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich habe nun doch noch den Beitrag "Geflochtene unter der Lupe" gefunden!
> 
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html
> 
> Jürgen


Super, Danke!


----------



## degl (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Fische sie am NOK auf Zander und kann nach einem Jahr(nicht sehr intensiven) fischen sagen, das es eine recht brauchbare Schnur ist(0;12) ...............

Hab damit einige Zander erbeutet und kann ausser einer leichten Farbveränderung keinerlei "Ermüdungserscheinungen"feststellen.

Habe schon schlechtere, meißt auch billigere Schnüre erwischt, die ihr Geld nun absolut nicht wert waren...............

Mir ist der Händler beim Kauf auch mit dem Preis entgegengekommen...er füllte die neugekaufte Rolle mit 150m fürn "Zwanni".........aber die Tagespreise sind wohl deutlich höher und da würde ich dann eher auf "Gigafish" zurückgreifen.........Mit deren Erzeugnissen habe ich noch keinen Schiffbruch erlitten

gruß degl

P.s. das mit den Tragkräften und Durchmessern habe ich schon lang "zu den Akten" gelegt


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



degl schrieb:


> und kann nach einem Jahr




Wie denn 1 Jahr? Die gibt es doch erst seit kurzem?!


----------



## YuryR. (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Die erste Schnur, mit Biss-Liveübertragung :m

Überlegt euch das mal so..

Waku, Daiwa oder Berkley entwickeln eine neue gaaanz tolle Schnur, welche wirklich mal was neues ist.. 

Meint ihr "der Hähnel" oder "der Veit" (von mb gibt es ja mittlerweile 8brd) dürften dann die Jungs diese Schnur EXCLUSIV unter deren Namen verkaufen? Klar 


jetzt drehen wir die Situation mal um.. :vik:


"Hähnel/Veit" haben tatsächlich nach monatelangem Flechten im Makramekurs nun tatsächlich eine gaanz tolle neue Schnur aus "Waschbärsackharen" "erfunden"..


Meint Ihr, es wäre schlau das unter eigenem Namen zu verkaufen oder das Patent an eine der o.g. Firmen zu verkaufen?? Und dann wohlmöglich von jedem verkauftem Meter Provision zu erhalten?

Mag sein das es tatsächlich eine gute Schnur ist, nur dann gibt es die im Original mit Sicherheit billiger!!!


wenn ich die Angaben lese, muss ich ebenfalls wie meine Vorredner an die VIPlash von Berkley denken..  mag sein das die Tragkraft stimmt, aber nie der Duchmesser..

http://www.ebay.de/itm/371152702978 nur mal so in den Raum geworfen


----------



## PirschHirsch (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Nu ja, die Jungs wollen halt Geld verdienen. Wie jeder andere auch. Ganz normal, weil menschlich. Und wenn das auch über "Fanartikel" funzt, why not.

Massenhaft erwerbbares Signature-Equipment/-zubehör ist bei vielen fanschar-erzeugenden Tätigkeiten (z. B. auch Musikmachen) ganz normal.

Viele YT-Fitnessfreaks, Popstars etc. verblocken doch inzwischen schon eigene Vitamine, Parfums, Klamotten oder Waschlappen.

Nennt sich "Kapitalismus" und ist halt so. Würde doch (bis auf wenige Hardcore-Idealisten) echt fast jeder so machen, wenn er die Gelegenheit = Fanschar dazu hätte.

Muss man ja nicht kaufen. IMO also kein Grund, da n Fass aufzumachen.


----------



## Purist (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



YuryR. schrieb:


> Und dann wohlmöglich von jedem verkauftem Meter Provision zu erhalten?



Die Vergütung pro laufenden Meter gibt's doch bei jeder Variante 



YuryR. schrieb:


> Mag sein das es tatsächlich eine gute Schnur ist, nur dann gibt es die im Original mit Sicherheit billiger!!!



Bei manchen "Signature"-Leinen findest du kein "Original" mehr, interessant finde ich es aber schon, welche Goldgräberstimmung diesbezüglich zu herrschen scheint- Mit Geflochtener scheint man ordentlich Kasse machen zu können, sonst gäbe es diese Fratzen auf den vergleichsweise kostenintensiven Spulen nämlich gar nicht. |rolleyes

Ach, was waren das noch Zeiten, als es nur einen Markennamen gab, der, mag man der Werbung glauben schenken, die einzige teure Wunderschnur für sich gepachtet hat, man aber jede x-beliebige andere Schnur genauso verwenden konnte. Die Auswahl von heute hat mitnichten zu besseren Schnüren geführt, dafür aber zu wahnwitzigen Grabenkrämpfen unter den davon völlig verwirrten Anglern, die immer mehr Geld in Schnüre investieren.


----------



## Purist (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Massenhaft erwerbbares Signature-Equipment/-zubehör ist bei vielen fanschar-erzeugenden Tätigkeiten (z. B. auch Musikmachen) ganz normal.



Mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass Musiker ihr Signaturezeug kaum selber benutzen, schon gar nicht, wenn es Instrumente sind. Verbrauchsware, für die sie u.U. werben, ist nicht selten genauso billig wie die der Konkurrenz, da bricht sich niemand ein Bein ab.



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Viele YT-Fitnessfreaks, Popstars etc. verblocken doch inzwischen schon eigene Vitamine, Parfums, Klamotten oder Waschlappen.



Und wer kauft sowas? Obwohl, so ein Hänel-Waschlappen hat was :q


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie denn 1 Jahr? Die gibt es doch erst seit kurzem?!



Die ist von Balzer und in Gelb........hab ich seit letzten Sommer

gruß degl

Jedenfalls die mit dem Konterfei von J.Strehlow


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Veit Wilde Klopapier... darüber könnte man nachdenken! :q


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



degl schrieb:


> Die ist von Balzer und in Gelb........hab ich seit letzten Sommer
> 
> gruß degl
> 
> Jedenfalls die mit dem Konterfei von J.Strehlow



Jepp, die kenne ich auch. Haben wir auch mal in einem Video kurz vorgestellt ( https://youtu.be/ueW1c26aZsc?t=4m9s ) und Thomas hat sie auch auf einer Spinncombo drauf. Ist für meinen Geschmack eine sehr ordentliche Schnur. 

Bei der hier besprochenen Schnur ist aber eine andere gemeint. 
Zanderkant ist ein relativ junges Label von Sebastian Hänel unter dem auch eine Schnur vertrieben wird. 

Die von Strehlow heißt Balzer Edition Spin und ist gelb.


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Die von Strehlow heißt Balzer Edition Spin und ist gelb.



...und kein wirkliches Schnäppchen.

http://shop.der-angler.de/product_info.php?info=p242_Joerg-Strehlow-Edition-Spin-0-08-mm.html


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Andal schrieb:


> ...und kein wirkliches Schnäppchen.
> 
> http://shop.der-angler.de/product_info.php?info=p242_Joerg-Strehlow-Edition-Spin-0-08-mm.html



War in meinem speziellen Fall glw. anders und mir kommt so der Gedanke.......das nur das Konterfei auf der Spule neu ist.........

Allerdings finde ich keinen Hinwei auf die Fa.Balzer................

So bleibt die Erkenntniss, das es viel zu viele "ähnliche Produkte" auf dem Markt gibt...........aber dazu haben wir ja schon jede Menge Trööts.........

gruß degl


----------



## Patrick086 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Zanderkant Schnur , pffff.
Ich sehe schon die Markettingexperten von Hearty Rise:
*H*earty* R*ise* Z*ander*z*wirn (HRZZ), extra für Zander |bigeyes|supergri|supergri.
Als ob es nicht schon genug Geflochtene auf dem Markt gibt:
Power Pro (Super 8 Slick), Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid, Stroft GTP, Spiderwire Ultracast / Invisibraid usw. ! Da ist mittlerweile für jeden mehr als genug dabei.


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Hier im Board beworben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308616

Halte ich für ein gutes Angebot

gruß degl


----------



## jkc (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Hi, gibt´s denn da schon Erfahrungen zu der Daiwa J Braid 8x, Preis ist ja verlockend, nur bringt der auch den Verdacht mit sich, dass Daiwa da einfach ne Kastking umgelabelt hat, was das ganze wieder teuer machen würde...

Grüße JK


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Genauso gut können die einfach ihre bisherige 8-Braid umgelablt haben...............

Die 8-Braid hatte immer mit ihrem hohen Preis zu kämpfen

gruß degl


----------



## Andal (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Vermutlich wird ein Nachfolge-Schnürl kommen und damit man das wieder richtig teuer verkaufen kann, muss die "alte Ware" schnellstens abverkauft werden. Ein Schelm, wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Ruti Island (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Jepp, die kenne ich auch. Haben wir auch mal in einem Video kurz vorgestellt ( https://youtu.be/ueW1c26aZsc?t=4m9s ) und Thomas hat sie auch auf einer Spinncombo drauf. Ist für meinen Geschmack eine sehr ordentliche Schnur.



Laut meinem Schwiegervater ist die Schnur der letzte Mist. Er hat sich mal eine 150m Spule für 40€ gegönnt und nach einem Einsatz in der Fulda hat sie schon angefangen sich aufzudröseln.




degl schrieb:


> Genauso gut können die einfach ihre bisherige 8-Braid umgelablt haben...............
> 
> Die 8-Braid hatte immer mit ihrem hohen Preis zu kämpfen



Denke ich nicht. Die Daiwa Tournament 8 braid ist zwar wirklich relativ teuer, aber dafür auch ausgesprochen gut und hat meinem Gefühl nach auch genügend Abnehmer. 

Ich denke bei der Daiwa J-Braid handelt es sich einfach um ein Ergänzungsprodukt was die bisherige Produktpalette ergänzen soll und Kunden anspricht denen die Tournament 8 braid zu teuer ist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Die bisherige Daiwa T8 wird doch abgeschafft bzw. fliegt ganz aus dem Programm...


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



> Laut meinem Schwiegervater ist die Schnur der letzte Mist. Er hat sich mal eine 150m Spule für 40€ gegönnt und nach einem Einsatz in der Fulda hat sie schon angefangen sich aufzudröseln.



Wie gesagt, Thomas hat sie seit ca. 1,5 Jahren auf der Spinncombo drauf. Bislang astrein. Was verstehst du unter "aufdröseln" ?


----------



## Ruti Island (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Thomas hat sie seit ca. 1,5 Jahren auf der Spinncombo drauf. Bislang astrein. Was verstehst du unter "aufdröseln" ?


 
 Naja, dass sich die Verflechtung der einzelnen Stränge auflöst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Hab ich bis jetzt keinerlei Probs damit, auch relativ abriebfest und hält gut mit Knoten. 

Ich bin mit der (bis jetzt) sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Andal schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird ein Nachfolge-Schnürl kommen und damit man das wieder richtig teuer verkaufen kann, muss die "alte Ware" schnellstens abverkauft werden.


Wenn man nun weiß, dass die Prdukte jetzt (mindestens!) jährlich umgewälzt werden sollen (und vom stark abhängigen Handel auch müssen), kann man sich als grundversorgter Angler u. Tackelkäufer genüsslich zurücklegen und die Ausverkaufswerbeorgien und -angebote abwarten. :m

Ich finde das im Effekt für mich als grundversorgter Angler u. Tackelkäufer zumindest gar nicht so verkehrt, Preissenkungen auf Produkte (ähm Teufel) komm raus! :q

Leiden tut der Endkundenhandel, der um seine Überlebensmargen kämpft  ... an unfairen Preisen insbesondere Abgabepreisen verdient erstmal der Hersteller resp. Zwischengroßhändler, also neudeutsch Distributor. Der Handel wird wegen der Rabatte und Margen zu Mindestabnahmen und Großeinkäufen gezwungen, der zurückbleibende im Regal verweilende Schund mindert das aber wieder drastisch.


----------



## Kotzi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Juhu, die nächste umgelabelte Schnur mit unrealistischen Durchmesserangaben.
Als dreingabe noch mit neuem Werbelabel. Was will man als Angler denn mehr?
Innovation? Neeeeee, den Namen kenn ich, muss also gut sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

39,95 EUR für 125 Meter Schnur beim Strehlow |bigeyes - sonst gehts noch! #d

Wenn man schaut, was es so an vielfältigen Schnüren gibt und zu welchen Preisen man damit per 100m die Rolle füllen kann, dann bleibt nur Kopfschütteln. Ich komme in Sonderaktionen auf unter 3,50€ /100m einer guten Groß*marken*schnur auf Großspule, die ausgetesteter Weise nicht schlechter #6 als eine PowerPro ist, nicht abreißt. 
Das ist möglich und der Verkäufer setzt da todsicher auch immer noch nicht zu. 

Manche Anbieter meinen wohl, der Kunde ist verblödet und bemerkt die Verschiebung des Dezimalkommas nicht mehr! :g


----------



## Taxidermist (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



> 39,95 EUR für 125 Meter Schnur beim Strehlow |bigeyes - sonst gehts noch! #t



Ist doch mit Fanggarantie und Fan-Aufschlag!

Jürgen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Die bisherige Daiwa T8 wird doch abgeschafft bzw. fliegt ganz aus dem Programm...


Das möchte ich doch hoffen.
Zu Anfang war ich sehr begeistert Tournament 8Braid. Die Wurfweite war um einiges weiter als vorherige Schnüre. Und der halt war zu Anfang auch gut... zu Anfang.
Mittlerweile habe ich es einige Male gehabt, dass mir die Schnur zu leicht bei Hängern oder einfach so bei Würfen gerissen ist. Irgendwo in der Mitte.

Jetzt könnte man sagen, dies liegt an der Rute und Rollen-Combo. Das aber mag ich ausschließen, denn nachdem mir die Schnur zu Anfang so gut gefallen hatte, habe ich diese direkt auf meine andere Combo aufgespielt mit den selben Problemen #q


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich es einige Male gehabt, dass mir die Schnur zu leicht bei Hängern oder einfach so bei Würfen gerissen ist. Irgendwo in der Mitte.



Das Phänomen durfte ich bei der 0.12er auch mehrfach beobachten. Bei der 0.14er ist es bisher nicht vorgekommen. Welche hattest Du?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> 39,95 EUR für 125 Meter Schnur beim Strehlow |bigeyes - sonst gehts noch! #d



Selbst eine Sunline Super PE 8 Braid schaffts nur auf 32.40 für 150 m [emoji3] 

Ok,ist ohne "Promi" Konterfei auf d.Spule[emoji6] 

@Bieberpelz
Zeig mir mal bitte eine Schnur,mit 100% Rundum glücklich Meinung aller(!) Tester.

Das hat während ihrer "Blütezeit" nicht mal eine Stroft geschafft !

10 Schnüre =20 Meinungen.
Von uneingeschränkt Top über  komplett Müll bis Ja aber.. gibts da alles.





.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Ich hab auch die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid - die Schnur gefällt mir an sich soweit ganz gut (selten gefischt), allerdings fällt mir extrem auf, das sie doch stark ausfärbt. 
Optisch macht sich das am Finger (beim auswerfen) sehr stark bemerkbar - der "nasse" Teil,der hauptsächlich im Wasser ist, bleicht auch recht schnell aus...

Einmal gekauft und mit der Färbung keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Da gefällt mir die Stroft zigmal besser. Nen Versuch war es wert - bleib aber nun beim altbewährten...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Ich hab mit der T8 bislang keine Probleme. Weder als 0,12er noch als 0,14er noch als 0,18er.

Allerdings hält die ne Runde weniger als von Daiwa angegeben - da muss man jeweils schon ordentlich was abziehen.

Beispielsweise bringt's die 0,12er bei mir mit No-Knot auf ca. 5,5 kg.

Die Ausfärbung ist mir wie bei jeder anderen Schnur auch komplett egal - im Gegenteil: Je heller ne Schnur wird/ist, desto besser kann ich sie sehen (hab die T8 jeweils in Chartreuse). Insbesondere bei Schlechtwetter in der Dämmerung.

Hauptsache, die übrigen Performance-Parameter passen. Was will ich mit ner Schnur, die zwar ihre Farbe hält, aber eventuell ansonsten schwächelt.

Von daher für mich gänzlich irrelevant bzw. ein rein optischer/oberflächlicher Faktor, Ausfärbung erachte ich allgemein als nicht leistungsdefinierend.


----------



## Purist (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



HAPE-1909 schrieb:


> Optisch macht sich das am Finger (beim auswerfen) sehr stark bemerkbar - der "nasse" Teil,der hauptsächlich im Wasser ist, bleicht auch recht schnell aus...
> 
> Einmal gekauft und mit der Färbung keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.



Geflochtene ist heutzutage nicht mehr aus Nylon oder gar Rosshaar, das die Farbpigmente im Material hat, folglich: Alle modernen Geflechtschnüre sind eingefärbt und verlieren daher früher oder später die Farbe. Das kann man daher schlecht als Mangel bezeichnen, genausowenig wie den konstruktionsbedingt schwankendem Durchmesser, natürlich im Gegensatz zu falschen Tragkraftangaben.

Die Preiskalkulationen sind ein anderes Thema, Stroft würde ich dabei nicht ausklammern, auch die lassen sich ihr Marketing sehr teuer bezahlen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Und wenn man bedenkt das es weltweit zwei Hersteller von Dyneema-Fasern gibt die für Angelschnüre verwendet werden können, erklärt sich der Rest von selbst.
Diese zwei Hersteller liefern diese Fasern an die Flechtereien und die verklöppeln diese dann ganz nach den Wünschen der Auftraggeber.

Es gibt nur einen Grund einen Preis für Schnur gegen die 20€-Marke pro 100m zu drücken: wenn es eine 8-Fach verflochtene & beschichtete Schnur ist, egal welcher Marke.
Alles andere ist XXXXXXX, ergänzt wie ihr es wollt.

Wer die Möglichkeit hat, mal in die Kataloge der wirklichen Hesteller in Fernost zu schauen wird wahrscheinlich ohnmächtig umfallen...

Da meine Chefs regelmäßig in China unterwegs sind, erfahren wir eigentlich relativ schnell wer was bestellt und welche Produkte eigentlich die gleichen sind (von der Farbe mal abgesehen)

Ich habe schon einige Schnüre "durch" und einige sind oft nach kurzer Zeit wieder runter geflogen weil sie einfach schrottig waren.

Grade durch das Internet entwickelt sich eine gewisse Eigendynamik in der oftmals grottenschlechtes Material gelobt wird weil man nicht zugeben will sich im Grunde genommen einen Kuppen Mist gekauf hat.
Und oftmals sind die überdurchschnittlich teuren Schnüre die überschätzteten Seile überhaupt.

Was bringt mir als Angler eine Schnur die eine Lauflänge von 125m zu einem Preis von 40€ hat?
Nach dem dritten Hänger in der Packlage am Fluß kann ich wieder neu aufspulen weil man die Unterschnur sieht.
Nach einem Angeltag in einem verkrauteten Gewässer das gleiche Spiel.

Was bringt es mir als Händler? NICHTS! Weil der Kunde (völlig zu recht) sagt: "... was hast du mir da für einen Schrott verkauft.."?
Dann verkaufe ich dem Kunden doch lieber eine Schnur für 12-15€/100m von der ich weiß das sie den Anforderungen gewachsen ist und das der Kunde nicht in Tränen ausbricht wenn er sich mal 20m davon abreißt weil ein Mega-Monster-Hängerfisch am anderen Ende hing.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Purist schrieb:


> Geflochtene ist heutzutage nicht mehr aus Nylon oder gar Rosshaar, das die Farbpigmente im Material hat, folglich: Alle modernen Geflechtschnüre sind eingefärbt und verlieren daher früher oder später die Farbe. Das kann man daher schlecht als Mangel bezeichnen, genausowenig wie den konstruktionsbedingt schwankendem Durchmesser, natürlich im Gegensatz zu falschen Tragkraftangaben.
> 
> Die Preiskalkulationen sind ein anderes Thema, Stroft würde ich dabei nicht ausklammern, auch die lassen sich ihr Marketing sehr teuer bezahlen.




Das ist mir schon klar, das die Farbe irgendwann ausbleicht. 
Bei der T8 war dies aber recht schnell der Fall und nen "bunten" Finger hatte ich vom auswerfen bei anderen Schnüren noch nie. 
Das die Tragkraft nicht davon betroffen ist, ist klar. Habe ich auch nicht bemängelt - ganz im Gegenteil, die Schnur gefällt mir sonst ganz gut.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Ja warum denn dann nicht gleich eine "weiße", eine farblose Schnur?


----------



## Purist (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und oftmals sind die überdurchschnittlich teuren Schnüre die überschätzteten Seile überhaupt.



Du meinst damit auch "Made in Japan"? 
Ansonsten, wie so oft von dir, interessante Einblicke. Danke dafür!



Andal schrieb:


> Ja warum denn dann nicht gleich eine "weiße", eine farblose Schnur?



Soviel Öko will man den Gewässern dann doch nicht antun. Ich will nicht wissen, was PTFE und die Farbbeschichtungen von Geflecht im Wasser anstellen und wie sie dank der Nahrungskette irgendwann im Fisch landen, genauso wie Weichmacher, aus der Luft aber auch von Weichplastikködern, oder Medikamentenrückstände aus den Kläranlagen. 

Bei der Zanderkantschnur frage ich mich trotzdem, wer das kaufen soll, preislich und der Aufkleber scheint auch eher aus dem eigenen Drucker zu stammen als aus echter Fabrikation, billiger geht's nicht.


----------



## Andal (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Geben tut es sie ja, die Weißen. Die Toro Tamer Hollow und die Jerry Brown One. Aber halt leider nicht leichter als 20 lbs., was bei diesen Schnüren einen realen Durchmesser von 0,24 und 0,251 mm ausmacht. Die unsichtbaren "Geflechte" von Berkley lassen wir mal außen vor, weil sie ja nicht geflochten wurden.

Wer übrigens meint, dass man solche farblosen Leinen in der Praxis schlechter sieht als farbige, der sollte dringend mal den Optiker seines Vertrauens aufsuchen!


----------



## RayZero (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Ich glaube, dass ist etwas subjektiv. Ich sehe bzw. erkenne eine gelbe Schnur deutlich besser im und über dem Wasser als Weiß, Rot oder Grün. Vielleicht bin ich ja farbenblind :q.

Denke die Farbe von Schnüren soll in erster Linie, ähnlich wie bei Gummiködern, die Angler fangen. Der ganze Streetfishinghype und Markt mit stylischen Ruten usw... braucht einfach knallige Schnüre. Viele Hippster und wie sie alle heißen würden auch mit knall lilanen Schnüren rumlaufen, wenn es der Markt hergibt .


----------



## geomujo (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Gerade in der Dämmerung ist gelbe Schnur am besten. Kurz bevor es dunkel wird ist die gelbe am längsten erkennbar. Das ist wichtig bei schwierigen äußeren Bedingungen wenns auf präzisen Wurf und Köderführung ankommt. Auch ist das Knoten binden damit angenehmer in der Dämmerung ohne gleich eine Lampe einschalten zu müssen.

Meine Farbfavoriten sind gelb, chatreuse, orange und moosgrün als unauffällige Alternative.

Warum kommt man nicht auf die Idee einfach ein paar besonders flache Nylon-Fasern beizumengen? Sollte doch webtechnisch kein Problem sein. Ein paar geringe Prozentanteile reichen ja für Farbeffekt aus wenn sie flach sind.


----------



## Fr33 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



geomujo schrieb:


> Warum kommt man nicht auf die Idee einfach ein paar besonders flache Nylon-Fasern beizumengen? Sollte doch webtechnisch kein Problem sein. Ein paar geringe Prozentanteile reichen ja für Farbeffekt aus wenn sie flach sind.





Das funzt nicht... Nylon lässt sich nicht so stauchen wie PE und die fertige Schnur (sofern überhaupt herstellbar) wäre viel Steifer als normales Geflecht.


----------



## Ruti Island (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



geomujo schrieb:


> und moosgrün als unauffällige Alternative.




Habe bisher auch ausschließlich gelb gefischt. Allerdings hab ich mir jetzt für die Baitcaster die Sufix 832 in Lo-Vis-Green bestellt. Einige sind ja der Meinung, dass die Sichtigkeit der Schnur unter Wasser doch eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das Phänomen durfte ich bei der 0.12er auch mehrfach beobachten. Bei der 0.14er ist es bisher nicht vorgekommen. Welche hattest Du?


Es müsste die 0.12er gewesen sein



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> @Bieberpelz
> Zeig mir mal bitte eine Schnur,mit 100% Rundum glücklich Meinung aller(!) Tester.


Diese suche ich noch.

Mit Verfärbungen kann ich gut umgehen. Dass die Schnur aber willkürlich (ohne Probleme am Tackle) irgendwie reißt, das geht nicht.
Aus dem Grund werde ich wohl eine neue Schnur aufspielen und am Ende mindestens 2 Mal im Jahr die Schnur wechseln. Ist aber okay für mich.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Purist schrieb:


> Du meinst damit auch "Made in Japan"?
> Ansonsten, wie so oft von dir, interessante Einblicke. Danke dafür!


Ich mache das nicht an einer Marke oder an "Made in XXXX" fest.
Auch die Japaner haben Produkte die keine Spitzenware sind und die von Chinaware um Längen geschlagen wird.
Und es gibt sogar Produkte "Made in Germany" die ich einmal auf der Rolle hatte und direkt nach ein paar Würfen entsorgt habe.

Wir haben Warenproben von Geflechtschnur bekommen die angeblich sooooo toll ist.
Wir haben diese dann mal "trocken" getestet und man konnte selbst in den dünnsten Durchmessern die Flechtung ohne Mühe aufdrücken (man kann es im Endeffekt überall - entscheident ist wie schnell und wie weit...).
Und wenn eine 30er schon nach 3 Mal über die Kante ziehen reißt kann sie nix taugen.




Purist schrieb:


> Bei der Zanderkantschnur frage ich mich trotzdem, wer das kaufen soll, preislich und der Aufkleber scheint auch eher aus dem eigenen Drucker zu stammen als aus echter Fabrikation, billiger geht's nicht.


Die gleichen Angler die "Online Kurse" buchen und die "Zanderkant-Rute" kaufen - Fankultur halt.
Hier wird sehr gut aufgezeigt wie Marketing funktioniert und wie man es aufzieht.


----------



## Rone (6. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Mal ne andere frage weiss einer von euch wer "Zanderkant" nun wirklich gegründet hat ? Ich dachte immer das is das Lable von Herrn Hänel nun hab ich aber was interessantes gefunden. Fiskon.de schreibt auf der Homepage dies :

[edit by Admin: Kein einstellen fremder TExte/Grafiken/Bilder wg. Copyright, bitte nur verlinken, danke] 

Klar is das der Kauli, Stint Shad, HS Playboy, Stachelritter Uki, Lieblingsköder und und und alles ein der selbe köder ist den kann man aus Fernost bestellen und bei abnahme ab Tausend stück selbst "NEU Benennen"  ^^ aber wie siehts mit dem Lable "Zanderkant" aus ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

FALLS es ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen ist, ist die Sache eindeutig.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

Das finde ich schon sehr strange.
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand da einfach so ein Logo klaut ohne rechtliche Konsequenzen zu haben.

Aber so ist es ja öfters in der Angelbranche in Sachen Plagiate


----------



## Rone (6. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*

ah ja sorry hatte ich vergessen mit den fremden texten hier ein link http://www.fiskon.de/ bischen runterscrollen, dann seh ihr es


----------



## Rone (6. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das finde ich schon sehr strange.
> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass jemand da einfach so ein Logo klaut ohne rechtliche Konsequenzen zu haben.
> 
> Aber so ist es ja öfters in der Angelbranche in Sachen Plagiate


 

Ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, das wäre schon sehr dreißt, aber schon sehr komisch die Geschichte


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Rone schrieb:


> ah ja sorry hatte ich vergessen mit den fremden texten hier ein link http://www.fiskon.de/ bischen runterscrollen, dann seh ihr es



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

R.S.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. November 2015)

*AW: Zanderkant Schnur*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> FALLS es ein eingetragenes Warenzeichen ist, ist die Sache eindeutig.



Sowas lässt sich beim deutschen Patent und Markenamt recherchieren.

Zanderkant findet sich dort mit folgendem Eintrag:
https://register.dpma.de/DPMAregister/marke/register/3020140541777/DE


----------

